# What air freshner?



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi Guys :wave

Looking for an airfresner that lasts and smells good.
Are the CG ones:wave: any good or the Californian scents 

Or is there better out there ??

Cheers


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

California Scents Corando Cherry. 

Last for ages and smell nice (like bakewell tarts)


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I like AG autofresh,but Ive also used the CG ones.I like the watermelon.


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I found most CG air fresheners don't last long but they smell good and the price is good. Stripper scent is my favorite


----------



## bigalj (Jun 27, 2010)

PugIain said:


> I like AG autofresh.


Very underated and smells lovely and fresh.

I was using the California Scents but found them far too strong (the cherry one gave me headaches!).

Just moved onto CG new car smell and love it. Nice and fresh; very subtle and the bottle will last ages.


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm also not a fan of California scents. My wife had the cherry one and it made me feel ill. Did last quite a long time though

My favourite at the moment is Autosmart Bubblegum Blast. Doesn't last long but smells so good


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi There

Where do you put it ? Under the seat?


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi There

How long does it last?


----------



## Evomike (Dec 22, 2010)

It's an aerosol so just a shot or 2 on the mats is plenty. I own a convertible so air fresheners never last long - probably a week, give or take - might last a little longer though in a car with a proper roof! lol


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

PugIain said:


> I like AG autofresh,but Ive also used the CG ones.I like the watermelon.


Do you have any of the cg stuff left?


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Either chem guys watermelon or cali cherry.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi There

The cali cherry do you place it under the seat?
Calli is also a lot cheaper than CG
What do you reckon mate?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Got to love Jelly Bean pear flavour. :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

CG stripper scent


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Demetri said:


> Hi There
> 
> Where do you put it ? Under the seat?


I have the California Scents Conorado Cherry and originally had it just cracked open under the drivers seat, but smell was over-powering so moved into the boot area and it is much better now.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Blymeee mate that stuff must be well strong....No wonder people are getting headaches!!!!


----------



## rfleming1988 (Jul 17, 2011)

just get it fogged just done mine this weekend it smells brand new again


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Get the Xtreme Volcanic Cherry California Scents from your usual suppliers.

It's gel based, and lasts longer than the 'pad' versions.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use either CG New Car Scent or CG Stripper Scent.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

i started using california scents, in one car I've got the arctic breeze of whatever it is, another i have vanilla and then to go in another one i have fresh linen, all of which are lovely


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Scrim-1- said:


> Do you have any of the cg stuff left?


I do mate.Its actually not mine,My mate left it after we had cleaned a car one day and forgot about it.sshh.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Courtney said:


> i started using california scents, in one car I've got the arctic breeze of whatever it is, another i have vanilla and then to go in another one i have fresh linen, all of which are lovely


Where do you place yours??? Under the seat or in the boot ?
Is it overpowering?, i've read some comments about people feeling ill.
:doublesho


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Where can you buy the CG air fresheners?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Keir said:


> Where can you buy the CG air fresheners?


http://www.carwashnwax.com/


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Just ordered my 3rd California cherry in the last week as mum girlfriend and my mum have stolen the first two there THAT good.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 29, 2011)

Demetri said:


> Where do you place yours??? Under the seat or in the boot ?
> Is it overpowering?, i've read some comments about people feeling ill.
> :doublesho


In my twingo it's in the back, in the little holder next to the seat. In the clio it's in the front drinks holder - only one person in there usually, but could go in the back similar to twingo - and in the KA it will be in the drink holder in the middle I presume. They are overpowering at first, but then all air fresheners are anyway. Soon get used to it! And to be honest the smells are so nice anyway who wouldn't want it strong ;-)

Mine came from hellfrauds as they were the same price as eBay


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Keir said:


> Where can you buy the CG air fresheners?


Hi

Chemical Guys UK
Great service from them mate :thumb:


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I normally use Yankee Candle air freshners in Clean Cotton but they don't last very long, is there any in the California Sents range that smell similar to Clean Cotton?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I am currently using calafornia scents , arctic ice. Love them, granted they are a little string for the first week.


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

Can you describe the smell of artic ice?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

bikeit said:


> Can you describe the smell of artic ice?


Pm me your address I will send you one pal, I've got half a dozen :thumb:


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

I have CS Hugo Boss in my car and Christian Dior in parents car. Cherry as a back up.

They aren't over powering at all. I have torn off metal ring pull lid and opened the vents up completely. And only just notice them when I get in the vehicles?

I read something about adding water, is that required???

Thanks for any help / info.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

What are the AutoBrite Air Fresheners like?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

JonBlack said:


> I have CS Hugo Boss in my car and Christian Dior in parents car. Cherry as a back up.
> 
> They aren't over powering at all. I have torn off metal ring pull lid and opened the vents up completely. And only just notice them when I get in the vehicles?
> 
> ...


Never heard that one before


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Just cracked open a Calli Cherry :argie: Lovely Jubbly


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Sounds like I might have to open the back up cherry one too.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Magic Tree black ice is still my favourite.. mmm


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> Magic Tree black ice is still my favourite.. mmm


plus 1. love the smell. might have to stock up on some


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Black ice magic tree is my favourite aswell


Brian


----------



## LewisSpooner (Oct 18, 2011)

is there any that smell like black ice but is cheaper?


----------



## simpsons ! (Oct 7, 2008)

Cali Scents for me:thumb:

Michael


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

JonBlack said:


> I have CS Hugo Boss in my car and Christian Dior in parents car. Cherry as a back up.
> 
> They aren't over powering at all. I have torn off metal ring pull lid and opened the vents up completely. And only just notice them when I get in the vehicles?
> 
> ...


I've spritzed a little water over the Calli scent only makes a little difference
nothing major


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

the fresh surge in the little trees (US version of magic tree) is very nice - similar to arctic ice


----------

